# So What Are you Reading in 2020?



## Ann in Arlington

For reference:

The 2019 thread

The 2018 thread

The 2017 thread

The 2016 thread

The 2015 thread

The 2014 thread

The 2013 thread

The 2012 thread

The 2011 thread

The 2010 thread

So, what are you reading this year?


----------



## Natasha Holme

_A Life Discarded: 148 Diaries Found in a Skip_ by Alexander Masters


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

_A Man With One of Those Faces_ by Caimh McDonnell










_Claudine Married_ by Colette


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

finished Idaho - best read in a long time...


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

^ Rabbit Cake was excellent!

I started this one yesterday and am 45 percent through (kindle). Goodreads says 457 pages! A post-apocalyptic page turner.


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Field Gray, by Philip Kerr

I've seen this series mentioned here over the years, but never read one. The series is about a German policeman who does not like Hitler or the Nazis during the years before, during, and after World War II as he does what he needs to survive and not feel horrified by what he does. So far I'm liking it, though I don't find it gripping.


----------



## H7Py49

Currently reading this - I like the dual narrative. [ liked the Richard Attenborough movie - one half of the narrative ]


----------



## RochelleStephens

Daughters of Twilight

The special tactical teams had been trained for normal encounters with flesh and blood&#8230; not supernatural beings. A quiet little city in the Midwest town of Waterloo, Iowa is about to come to life&#8230; with angels! When an earthquake measuring seven hits Waterloo, a huge black pyramid shaped tower pushes it's way up through a corn field in Blackhawk County spinning the city into the national spot light. It's thought that the "Black Tower" is dormant, but when special tactical teams are sent inside to investigate, special team member Dane Coles is confronted by the impossible&#8230;a beautiful creature that has been cursed and cast down into oblivion within the Garden of Eden, using the 'Black Tower' as a doorway to the surface&#8230;


----------



## Dave Johnston

Stephen King's Dark Tower Series (7 books)

Currently on Book 2 - The Drawing of the Three


----------



## rolandx

Enjoy the ride! What a different experience from reading the books over a twenty year period.


----------



## deckard

The Hooded Claw said:


> Field Gray, by Philip Kerr
> 
> I've seen this series mentioned here over the years, but never read one. The series is about a German policeman who does not like Hitler or the Nazis during the years before, during, and after World War II as he does what he needs to survive and not feel horrified by what he does. So far I'm liking it, though I don't find it gripping.


I've been reading Philip Kerr on and off for a few years. I really like him. Well, mostly the background and famous people he intergrates into the stories (albeit, sometimes stretching how they relate to the story). As a person who is intrigued by the Weimar Republic and the political and social conditions in Germany between the wars, this fits nicely into my reading interests.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Recently finished:
_Our Man in Havana_ by Graham Greene
_A Walk in The Woods_ by Bill Bryson
_The Prophet_ by Kahlil Gibran (re-read)

Just started:
_My sister, The Serial Killer_ by Oyinkan Braithwaite


----------



## jlaughs

I haven't posted in this thread--until now, that is. But better late than never.

Just picked up two books last week:

Fiction: Thomas Pynchon's Inherent Vice. It has been remarkable so far. It's amazing how he can mesh insights about life with the seeming improbabilities of his settings, not to mention the difficulty of the subjects he opts to write about. No one goes back in time so much with a firm foot planted in the zeitgeist; he also does the inverse, and it all feels organic. At its best, the book is enjoyable, sad, and rewarding at the same time.

Non Fiction: Seeds and Backman's Horizons: Exploring the Universe. Combines epistemology and metaphysics with intro-level astronomy. Although it focuses mainly on what makes astronomical knowledge possible and the aspects that constitute the "astronomical method" as opposed to focusing on "knowledge in itself." Nonetheless, terribly interesting for a layman such as yours truly.


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Stephen Wayne

Complete Collection of H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Poet X_ by Elizabeth Acevedo


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Silent Patient_ by Alex Michaelides


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

just started...


----------



## mzeki

A Sufi's Journey to Truth: A True Story by Faruk Dilaver


----------



## H7Py49

Mickey Haller #2


----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie_ by Muriel Spark


----------



## H7Py49

Mickey Haller #3


----------



## H7Py49

Mickey Haller #4


----------



## D. Roman

Wind Up Girl, by Paolo Bacigalupi.

It is excellent and such a completely built world that it feels too terribly close to our own. 

Strongly recommend. 

D.


----------



## H7Py49

Terry McCaleb #1


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Wife Between Us_ by Greer Hendricks and Sarah Pekkanen


----------



## K33p3rs

Just finished re-reading this beautiful trilogy by Ronlyn Domingue. It's called the Keeper of Tales trilogy, and the books are called The Mapmaker's War, The Chronicle of Secret Riven, and The Plague Diaries. Sort of an epic tale, and a love story, and a fantasy, and so much more all rolled into one. It's just an absolutely beautiful story. Each book is so different from each other but they all work together to tell the story. These are not new books, maybe 8-10 years old if I remember correctly.

I can't seem to post a picture of the covers like other people did, sorry. I will try to figure it out then edit this post. It's been a long time since I've been on this site, I had to make a new account. (and by the way, my account name has ironically nothing to do with this trilogy, it's from a song and has been my xbox gamer tag for years, lol)

Edit: I figured it out!!


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

Mickey Haller #5


----------



## H7Py49

Great short story collection:


----------



## H7Py49

Bottle of Lies: The Inside Story of the Generic Drug Boom, Katherine Eban 2019


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Walden_ by Henry David Thoreau










_Dear Wife_ by Kimberly Belle


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

Started with #1, this is Scot Harvath #2. Twenty in the series - should keep me busy lol.


----------



## H7Py49

I hope she writes more.


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Sharp Objects_ by Gillian Flynn


----------



## H7Py49

David McCullough's first book. Timely in that Memorial day is the day after tomorrow.


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

Jack McEvoy #3.


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

_World Made by Hand_ by James Howard Kunstler


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

Natasha Holme said:


> _World Made by Hand_ by James Howard Kunstler


Going to check that one out.


----------



## H7Py49

(Andromeda #2)


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

_Feeding a girl is like the neighbor's New Year Pig. All that work. In the end, it goes to some other family.

As calm as breakfast toast.

Whatever you want the most, it's going to be the worst thing for you.

You must come from Hog-Norton, where pigs go to church and play the organ.

No one from there was likely to ask you where you were holding your tension._


----------



## H7Py49

_In natural systems, there is no guilt or virtue, only success or failure, measured by survival and nothing more. Time is the judge. If you manage to pass on what you have to the next generation, then what you did was right._

_No matter what kind of night you're having, morning always wins._


----------



## H7Py49

Jonathan Stride #2


----------



## H7Py49

^ that one didn't last long...

now reading:


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Where the Crawdads Sing_ by Delia Owens


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #3


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

_Dark Matter_ by Blake Crouch


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #5


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #6


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #7


----------



## P.W.JORDAN

Hi, been pretty active reader as always but more so due to lockdown. 
Just finished Mark Dawson 'Man Who Never Was' and have a few others to keep me going while rest of house is on Netflix...

Michael Connelly- The Black Ice
Abir Mukherjee- A Rising Man
Mark Dawson- The House in the Wood

PHILLIP


----------



## H7Py49

Finished Leaphorn & Chee #8 and #9.

Reading #10:


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Things a Bright Girl Can Do_ by Sally Nicholls


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #12


----------



## LDB

SAS Ghost Patrol. The link maker isn't working but here's an old fashioned link.

https://www.amazon.com/SAS-Ghost-Patrol-Ultra-Secret-Stormtroopers-ebook/dp/B07HNK37SD/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1A5F9PS7NQJKH&dchild=1&keywords=sas+ghost+patrol&qid=1593873204&s=books&sprefix=sas+gh%2Caps%2C205&sr=1-2


----------



## H7Py49

The Andromeda Evolution (Andromeda #2) was great. Had to reread:


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Station Eleven_ by Emily St. John Mandel


----------



## H7Py49

^ Great read.

Leaphorn & Chee #13


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #14


----------



## P.W.JORDAN

Started last night and 25% in.
Its good, interesting protagonist and characters. Plenty of suspects and a bit of Aurthurian Legend pitched in.


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #15


----------



## DonoDono1

I'm reading a new ebook called-

Virus: Heroes Risen from Darkness.

It's talks about all the crazy stuff that is happening in the world, and what possibly might happen in the future. With Heroes.

https://www.amazon.com/Virus-Heroes-Darkness-Anthony-Owens-ebook/dp/B08BPL1N1J/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=virus&qid=1593663267&s=digital-text&sr=1-15


----------



## H7Py49

Leaphorn & Chee #16


----------



## H7Py49

Altee Pine #1


----------



## H7Py49

Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #1


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #1


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Rendezvous with Rama_ by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## H7Py49

Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #2


----------



## hamerfan

Re-reading The Stand by Stephen King. It seems fairly close to the bone as far as the social effects of a pandemic.


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #2


----------



## BT Keaton

Really enjoyed this, even though it's generally not my genre


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #3


----------



## LDB

I just finished this one and enjoyed it quite well. It is well written and could be good for both someone who wants to read it for the WWII and mysterious sabotage aspect or for the romance aspect. Both read well and neither overwhelms the other. Definitely recommended to anyone who likes a good mystery or a good romance or a good WWII story in general.

https://www.amazon.com/Through-Waters-Deep-Waves-Freedom-ebook/dp/B00QMSCM7I/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=sundin&qid=1596728698&sr=8-5


----------



## hamerfan

Keeping with current events:
After re-reading The Stand, I am now re-reading The Dead Zone, both by Stephen King.
Hmmm, prescient?


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Convenience Store Woman_ by Sayaka Murata










_Verity_ by Colleen Hoover


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #5


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #6


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #7


----------



## BT Keaton

A really great sci-fi debut!


----------



## LDB

I've just started a *great* book about cars and the guys (gender generic) who love them. It's book 1 of a 3 book series. The jolly fat guy in the red suit will definitely hear about the other 2 volumes. I can never get link-maker to work so here's the link from Amazon.

https://smile.amazon.com/David-Dickinson/dp/0989806502/ref=pd_ybh_a_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K2WDE8F3YQV31YZYSQHT


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #8


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #9


----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Housekeeper and the Professor_ by Yōko Ogawa


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #10


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

H7Py49 said:


>


LOVE this. Laugh-out-loud funny!


----------



## LDB

Just started reading The Navy Gave Me Shoes. The first chapter on growing up in the depression should be required reading for every person under 30.


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Café_ by Fannie Flagg


----------



## H7Py49

[ goodreads link ]


----------



## H7Py49

[goodreads ]


----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Thursday Murder Club_ by Richard Osman


----------



## H7Py49

Mike Bowditch #11


----------



## H7Py49

[ goodreads link ]


----------



## mlewis78

I finished Hilary Mantel's *The Mirror & The Light* Friday morning. I'd read the other two Wolf Hall books about Thomas Cromwell and watched the TV series. Loved them all.
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/45992709-the-mirror-the-light

In July I read *A Manifest Spirit: The 359th Fighter Group 1943-1945*
by Janet Fogg, Charlotte Baldridge, Richard Fogg, My father was a fighter pilot in the Group. If your father or mother served in WWII and you can find a book about the unit or area they were in, I recommend reading about it. Too bad my father is not here for me to ask him more about it.
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35823440-a-manifest-spirit

I read Lawrence Wright *The End of October *early in August. It is his pandemic novel about a flu. It starts out as being familiar to our experience and becomes dystopian.
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/52669505-the-end-of-october

I read Isabel Wilkerson, *The Warmth of Other Suns: The Epic Story of America's Great Migration* the last week in August. Very good, very long. 
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8171378-the-warmth-of-other-suns

Also read James Baldwin, https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/19073499-the-fire-next-time in one day. It is two letters, the second one long. Short book.


----------



## mlewis78

I started reading *Cuba Libre!: Che, Fidel, and the Improbable Revolution That Changed World History* by Tony Perrottet, Monday morning. 
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40062833-cuba-libre?ac=1&from_search=true&qid=ZEAlV2nrkh&rank=2

In the intro he writes about Fidel being a welcomed guest on The Ed Sullivan Show in 1958. I was too young to recall (age 7). He was a bit of a folk hero among many Americans before the revolution.


----------



## Jesse T. Shamshoian

_Black Elk Speaks_ John G. Neihardt


----------



## Brandon Lopez

I recently finished reading Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. Incredible book, I'm delighted.


----------



## mlewis78

Brandon Lopez said:


> I recently finished reading Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. Incredible book, I'm delighted.


I read it many years ago (about 38 years). I hate what it has been used for in the past 10 years by politicians. I did not read it in that way at the time. I will not re-read it.


----------



## H7Py49

Dersu the Trapper (Prin taigaua Extremului Orient #2), by Vladimir Arsenyev 1923


----------



## Doc Savage

Right now:

The Dark Tower, Book 7 by Stephen King. A reread, but as an audiobook while walking
As I Please, Collected Essays, Journalism, and Letters 1943-1945 by George Orwell. Physical copy.
The Adventures of Augie March by Saul Bellow. Kindle
Crown of Shadows by Robert Jordan. (Book 7 in the Wheel of Time series). Kindle
Still Life by Louise Penny. (Book 1 of Inspector Gamache). Kindle


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #3


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Make Room! Make Room!_ by Harry Harrison


----------



## telracs

Natasha Holme said:


> _Make Room! Make Room!_ by Harry Harrison


as soon as i saw the title (before the image loaded), i was quoting the iconic line from the movie (also used in Cloud Atlas).

i just finished Charlie Holmberg's _Spellbreaker._ (one of this month's kindle freebies)


----------



## H7Py49

Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #4


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## Natasha Holme

_Prophet's Prey_ by Sam Brower


----------



## H7Py49

goodreads


----------



## LDB

Does link maker not work in Firefox? It never works. Is there a secret browser one must use? A secret code to enter? A certain way one must hold their tongue? Other than holding their tongue when opining about link maker?


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Pickett #1


----------



## LDB

I'm reading The President's Plane is Missing and enjoying it very much. Definitely recommended.

The President's Plane is Missing


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #2


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #3


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Recursion_ by Blake Crouch


----------



## H7Py49

put down the other book and will finish this first - Jack Reacher #25.


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Pickett #4


----------



## LDB

Just started reading No Game For A Dame by M. Ruth Myers. It is very good so far.


----------



## mlewis78

I read Mexican Gothic (Silvia Moreno-Garcia) this week. Good thing I read it quickly because it was creepy with Gothic horror and snakes that eat their own tails. Not my kind of book, but it was a change. Didn't know there would be snakes before I bought it on sale for $3 recently. The only books I give a pass to with snake are the Harry Potter books, but they offered so much more than that.


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #5


----------



## mlewis78

I am reading Lawrence Wright's book, *God Save Texas: A Journey Into the Soul of the Lone Star State*. The oil chapter was a slog, since I have read two books about this subject. I hope this gets better. There is some humor in it. I bought it after Amazon offered me a discount on it and I'd just read Wright's novel about a pandemic.


----------



## Natasha Holme

_A Gentleman in Moscow_ by Amor Towles


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Natasha Holme said:


> _A Gentleman in Moscow_ by Amor Towles


I very much liked that one!


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #6


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #7


----------



## H7Py49

Going to read this one first:


----------



## Natasha Holme

H7Py49 said:


> Going to read this one first:


Wow. Amazing statistics. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## H7Py49




----------



## H7Py49

Natasha Holme said:


> Wow. Amazing statistics. Thanks for posting this.


This made my top 10 for 2020. Great (new to me) stories on; the busboy at the Beverly Hills Supper Club fire, Rick Rescorla and the World Trade Center North Tower, Roger Olian and Air Florida flight 90, and a few others.


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Pickett #8


----------



## mlewis78

H7Py49 said:


>


Read this starting in early March. Finished in late April and wasn't in the mood for it due to the pandemic, although it is a very good book. I'd watched the HBO program the summer before.

I finished Lawrence Wright's *God Save Texas *on Sunday while using the bike. It wasn't as good as his other books, in my opinion. There were a couple of chapters about the Texas legislature trying to pass a bathroom bill and cutting women's rights, anti-abortion, blah, blah, blah. Only so much of that I can take. Parts of the book were good. It got a lot of good reviews on Goodreads.


----------



## jlaughs

This week I began re-reading Hanif Kureishi's Something to Tell You -- I really enjoyed it the first time, and the re-read is even more rewarding. His prose is so direct and shorn of any adornment, but it still thrills. Both Philip Roth and Kureishi are excellent at writing about the middle-aged. Incidentally, both are also very good at writing about psychoanalysis. Would definitely recommend this one.
I'm also reading Rhoad, Milauskas, and Whipple's Geometry For Enjoyment and Challenge -- Never knew how rich the conceptual basis for even elementary geometry can be. That any figure can be thought of as specific arrangements of dots is particularly amazing. More so since, the "ideal" dot (as opposed to the one we make with a pencil) is itself a concept. The ideal dot has no dimension and doesn't exist in what we call the "real world."


----------



## H7Py49

Short story collection. Includes one by Adam Higginbotham, author of Midnight in Chernobyl.


----------



## Natasha Holme

_Shikasta_ by Doris Lessing


----------



## mlewis78

I am reading Wally Lamb's *I Know This Much is True*. I watched the HBO series when it came out earlier in the year. Very dark family story and very long.


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #11


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #12


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Picket #15


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Pickett #16


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Pickett #17


----------



## Natasha Holme

_The Woman in Cabin 10_ by Ruth Ware


----------



## H7Py49

Joe Pickett #19


----------



## H7Py49

Walt Longmire #1


----------



## Natasha Holme

_About a Boy_ by Nick Hornby


----------



## H7Py49

Walt Longmire #3


----------



## H7Py49

Walt Longmire #4


----------



## Brighton

*In The Closet: A Gay Romance by Ecops Dee*


----------



## H7Py49

Walt Longmire #6


----------



## H7Py49

Walt Longmire #7


----------



## H7Py49

Walt Longmire #8


----------



## H7Py49

^ put down Longmire and started this:


----------



## mlewis78

I am reading John Updike’s The Witches of Eastwick. Earlier this week I read If Beale Street Could Talk by James Baldwin.


----------



## H7Py49

Just arrived today from Amazon and I'm putting down several books to start it. [ < goodreads link ]


----------

